# Anyone living in Jumeriah Islands or Emirates Golf Club with a dog?



## Charita (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,

We are finally in Dubai and have started our villa search.
Our main constrain: our lovely 50 Kg. Berni 

We've seen nice villas at the Emirates Golf Club and Jumeriah Islands.

Will anyone living there with a big dog please advise? Are these suitable places when it comes to walk them, are neighbours dog friendly, etc...

Any feedback on these areas would be much appreciated!

Thanks for reading me and many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## orangeandwhite (Apr 10, 2012)

We live in JI. Love it. Probably the nicest project in Dubai. Yes, has issues but it's a great location and nice community to walk a dog or let them run in one of the larger green areas. There are a ton of dogs there too. The yards are decent for a small to medium sized dog, as you can easily fence it in. I have friends that live in EGC and they have a dog too. They let him run around the back yard area at night. For the about the same money I would go with JI and join the club separately. JI is very quiet too and easy to get to off SZR now that they have connected JLT roads.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Jumeirah Village Triangle is nowadays a very common community for dog owners. The Villas are with hughe garden and plenty of space to do the early morning dog walk. Lot of dog owners there in "Jumeirah Dog Village"!

PS: only if you are not annoyed by barking dogs round the clock.


----------



## Charita (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies!

We are considering JVT as well, big gardens indeed 

Can you really set your dogs free in JI??? That'd be great .....
We drove around the area last weekend and liked it a lot but didn't really see large greens.

Thanks again


----------

